# funtime / signblazer issues - advice needed



## Kim_t2_au (May 24, 2010)

Hi all

I recently bought the $50 version of funtime but I am having problems with the first file I created. 

When I got the design how I wanted it I simply pressed file, export and then chose .eps as the file format. When I tried to import the file into Signblazer Elements to cut the file it ties it into knots. Also, the file is rather large, 4.41MB for a file that contains only 179 SS10 stones. 

I created the file I used the rhinestone images when I was developing the design as it is a multicoloured design, I then switched back to wireframe before I exported the file. I am guessing that even though I am only seeing empty circles on screen, the file is actually storing the information regarding the colours and that is what is sending signblazer for a loop. 

Any thoughts/advice?

Kim


----------



## Kim_t2_au (May 24, 2010)

OK, ignore the above question, I have figured it out. I haven't deleted this post as I thought that someone else may find it useful in the future.

I was right about the software holding the rhinestone image information. To correct this I selected the circles/stones and then clicked on the colour palette thingie (not sure what it is called) I clicked on the "X" at the bottom of the fill colour slider. The image then goes back to the empty circles and when you export the file as an eps file it is much, much smaller and opens in Signblazer without a problem.

Joy oh joy, this is going to make life easier.

Kim


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

Kim, 
the problem was that you had a exterior frame around each circle and when you hit the x... it made just your solid circles.... 
good job figuring it out..

Sandyjo
MMM


----------



## freebird1963 (Jan 21, 2007)

Is this the FUntime Rhinestone verison ?
HOw well does it work for rhinestones ? Is the only difference between this and the Funtime 2010 that 2010 has more capabilities ? I was thinking of getting just the Rhinestone verison


----------



## SandyMcC (Jul 23, 2009)

freebird1963 said:


> Is this the FUntime Rhinestone verison ?
> HOw well does it work for rhinestones ? Is the only difference between this and the Funtime 2010 that 2010 has more capabilities ? I was thinking of getting just the Rhinestone verison


The $50 version has no auto-vectorization and cannot cut to any cutters at all. The $100 version of Funtime has vectorization and will cut to other cutters. There may be other features missing in the $50 version but you perform the same fills and then export in a range of standard formats.


----------



## freebird1963 (Jan 21, 2007)

Thanks. 

Is the 100 vectorization better than vector magic or corel x4's vector capabilities ?

As long as I can export to cdr or eps I'd should be good to go then since my cutter will cut directly from corel x4

Thanks very much
Mark


----------



## DivineBling (Sep 14, 2010)

freebird1963 said:


> Thanks.
> 
> Is the 100 vectorization better than vector magic or corel x4's vector capabilities ?
> 
> ...


If you have Corel, I would use that for vectorization.


----------



## freebird1963 (Jan 21, 2007)

Okay so from what I have gathered is for the wifey to do this for apparel and car decals
We need the following
Template material like stick flock 
Acrylic transfer tape
Decal material like Xpel ppf or the decal material that Matt sells.
Rhinestones of course.
Tools like brush to sweep rhinestones on the template, tweezers and some other ones I am sure.
Software to create like Funtime Rhinestones

Am I missing anything ?
Thanks
Mark


----------



## DivineBling (Sep 14, 2010)

Hi Mark!
You've done your homework!
The only thing I would suggest is some kind of rhinestone cover sheet to lay over your transfer for when you heat press. After you press, you'll peel the tape off, lay the cover sheet back on so glue doesn't get on your platen, and repress for another 15-20 seconds.


----------



## allhamps (Mar 15, 2007)

DivineBling said:


> Hi Mark!
> You've done your homework!
> The only thing I would suggest is some kind of rhinestone cover sheet to lay over your transfer for when you heat press. After you press, you'll peel the tape off, lay the cover sheet back on so glue doesn't get on your platen, and repress for another 15-20 seconds.


it has always amazed me that so many of you press your designs a 2nd time Is there a reason for this? In 4 years, I have never pressed a design a second time and haven't had any issues. Am I missing something or just lucky


----------



## propsuper (Mar 23, 2008)

We are having a problem with the stone size when we cut. We make the design in funtime( full version) export as eps and import to LXI to cut. The holes are way smaller than what we designed. Any ideas??


----------



## DivineBling (Sep 14, 2010)

propsuper said:


> We are having a problem with the stone size when we cut. We make the design in funtime( full version) export as eps and import to LXI to cut. The holes are way smaller than what we designed. Any ideas??


If you're designing to cut, you need to use a stone size at least 3 sized larger with Funtime. So if you want to use ss10 stones, you need to select ss13 when you design so the holes will cut large enough for the stones to fall into.


----------



## propsuper (Mar 23, 2008)

Thanks Stephanie


----------

